# Married to a Non-Portuguese



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Everybody,

A friend of mine, who is portuguese is getting married too a Indian National. He currently live's in the middle east and will be moving back too portugal once he is married. He wants too know, How does his wife stay with him, does she get a renewable visa(which she has too renew every 1-5 year's), or does she get a permenant residency. Is there a method that she can live with him???


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

R666 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Is there a method that she can live with him???


Advise him to look at the Portuguese SEF site, the information is there under Re Unification of Families.

As he's Portuguese he should be well aware of the need to make certain everything is done in the right order with the right paperwork.


----------



## jenny_2011 (Apr 2, 2011)

*hi*



R666 said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> she can stay with him ...they will give her portugese resident car in 5 years..goodluck


----------

